#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Εύρεση εργασίας - Επιδοτούμενα προγράμματα >  > > >  >  >  Αντικείμενα τηλεκατάρτισης στα πλαίσια προγράμματος στήριξης Επιστημόνων - Ελευθέρων Επαγγελματιών, Πληττόμενων από τον COVID-19

## Xάρης

Σύμφωνα με το *Παράρτημα IΧ - "Αντικείμενα Τηλεκατάρτισης"* του προγράμματος στήριξης Επιστημόνων - Ελευθέρων Επαγγελματιών, Πληττόμενων από τον COVID-19, τα αντικείμενα τηλεκατάρτισης είναι τα παρακάτω 10 από τα οποία θα πρέπει ο καθένας μας να επιλέγει ένα:

*1. Προστασία προσωπικών δεδομένων (GDPR/DPO)* 

Προστασία προσωπικών δεδομένων (GDPR/DPO) (Γενικές διατάξεις, Ευρωπαϊκό και Εθνικό νομικό πλαίσιο/Αρχές επεξεργασίας δεδομένων/Υπεύθυνοι επεξεργασίας και Εκτελούντες την επεξεργασία/Μεταφορά προσωπικών δεδομένων σε τρίτες χώρες/διεθνείς οργανισμούς/Ανεξάρτητες αρχές επίβλεψης/Ειδικές περιπτώσεις επεξεργασίας /Ηγεσία συμμόρφωση και πρότυπαΒασικές Έννοιες Ασφάλειας Συστημάτων ΠληροφορικήςΠαρουσίαση και ανάλυση Βασικών Θεμάτων ΔικτύωνΑσφάλεια Συστημάτων Πληροφορικής, παραδείγματα και εφαρμογέςΑυθεντικοποίηση & Κρυπτογράφηση συστημάτων πληροφορικήςΑσφάλεια Εφαρμογών, Συστημάτων & ΔεδομένωνΔιαδικτυακή συνεργασία.
*2. Δημόσιοι Ηλεκτρονικοί Διαγωνισμοί* 

Ψηφιακή Υπογραφή, έκδοση, διαδικασίες και ασφάλειαΝομοθεσία Δημοσίων Συμβάσεων, Βασικοί Ορισμοί Του Ν. 4412/2016Σημαντικές Πλευρές Και Καινοτομίες Του Ν. 4412/2016Ανάθεση Δημοσίων Έργων, Εκτέλεση Δημοσίων ΈργωνΈννομη Προστασία Κατά Τη Σύναψη Δημοσίων ΣυμβάσεωνΗλεκτρονικοί Διαγωνισμοί, Προετοιμασία για τη Διαδικασία Υποβολής Ηλεκτρονικών προσφορώνΤρόπος Και Διαδικασία Υποβολής Ηλεκτρονικών ΠροσφορώνΔιαχείριση Εκτέλεσης Έργου, Χρονοδιάγραμμα, Διαχείριση ΚόστουςΠρόγραμμα Ποιότητας Έργου, Σχέδιο Υγείας Και Ασφάλειας, Μητρώο Έργου.
*3. Ηλεκτρονικό Εμπόριο-Ηλεκτρονικές Συναλλαγές με σύγχρονα λογισμικά και εργαλεία* 

Η εξέλιξη του ηλεκτρονικού εμπορίου στο ΊντερνετΕργαλεία επεξεργασίας εικόνας και βίντεοΕργαλεία ανάπτυξης Συστημάτων Ηλεκτρονικού Εμπορίου (E-shop)Η έννοια του Search Engine OptimizationΗλεκτρονικές συναλλαγέςΒασικές αρχές της ασφάλειας προσωπικών δεδομένων και της ασφάλειας των ηλεκτρονικών συναλλαγώνΤο νομοθετικό πλαίσιο στην περίπτωση του ηλεκτρονικού εμπορίου.
*4. Βασικές Ψηφιακές Δεξιότητες σε λογισμικά της πλέον πρόσφατης περιόδου* 

Χρήση H/Y και Διαχείριση ΑρχείωνΕπεξεργασία κειμένουΥπολογιστικά ΦύλλαΔιαδίκτυο - Ηλεκτρονικό ταχυδρομείοΠαρουσιάσειςΒάσεις Δεδομένων
*5. Σύγχρονες ψηφιακές εφαρμογές/ Ψηφιακή υπογραφή - Ψηφιακά πιστοποιητικά - Ψηφιακή ανταπόκριση με το δημόσιο/ Τηλεργασία & Τηλεδιάσκεψη* 

Βασικές λειτουργίες σύγχρονων Ψηφιακών Εφαρμογών Τ.Π.Ε.Απόκτηση ψηφιακής υπογραφής - ψηφιακά πιστοποιητικά - ψηφιακή ανταπόκριση με το δημόσιοΤεχνικές για την ορθή διαχείριση χρόνουΗλεκτρονική οργάνωση γραφείου με σύγχρονες τεχνολογικές εφαρμογέςΗ έννοια της τηλεργασίαςΠαρουσίαση Λειτουργιών Συστημάτων Τηλεργασίας & Τηλεδιάσκεψης
*6. Τεχνικός προγραμματισμού έξυπνων κτιρίων (SMART BUILDINGS)* 

Περιβαλλοντικοί όροι τεχνικών και άλλων έργων υποδομήςΝομοθεσία και πρότυπα για την περιβαλλοντική ευαισθητοποίησηΔημιουργία "πράσινου προφίλ"Εύρεση πόρων χρηματοδότησης για περιβαλλοντικά έργαΤεχνικές και τεχνολογίες ανακύκλωσης ειδικών ανακυκλώσιμων υλικώνΚίνητρα επεξεργασίας και αξιοποίησης αποβλήτων με νέες τεχνολογίεςΣημασία του ΒΙΜ για τη μελέτη και κατασκευή τεχνικών έργωνΤο ΒΙΜ ως εργαλείο για τους εργολήπτες-κατασκευαστέςΤο BIM ως εργαλείο για υπεργολάβους προμηθευτέςΠαρουσίαση του REVIT ως εφαρμογή του ΒΙΜΑρχές δικτύων επικοινωνιών, ΔιαλειτουργικότηταΣυστήματα “έξυπνων” εφαρμογώνΣύστημα διαχείρισης κτιρίου – BMS
*7. Διαχείριση έργων & Διαδικτυακή Συνεργασία* 

Χρήση ΗΥ & Διαχείριση ΑρχείωνΥπηρεσίες ΔιαδικτύουΑσφάλεια Πληροφοριακών ΣυστημάτωνΔιαδικτυακή ΣυνεργασίαΠρογραμματισμός έργου Εργαλεία διαχείρισης έργων, Δημιουργία έργου, Εργασίες/δραστηριότητες (tasks), Πόροι και κόστηΥπολογιστικά Φύλλα, Χρηματοοικονομική Χρήση (Μορφοποίηση, Τύποι και Συναρτήσεις,Γραφήματα, Ανάλυση, Επικύρωση και Έλεγχος, Βελτίωση Παραγωγικότητας, Συνεργατική Επεξεργασία)Πρακτικές DEVOPS
*8. Σύγχρονες εκπαιδευτικές τεχνικές σε ψηφιακό περιβάλλον* 

Το Θεωρητικό πλαίσιο - Οι Αρχές και οι Ομάδες ΣτόχοιΑνάλυση αναγκών & Σχεδιασμός προγραμμάτωνΕκπαιδευτικές Μέθοδοι και ΤεχνικέςΨηφιακά Εκπαιδευτικά Μέσα και ΥποδομέςΧρήση Καινοτόμων Εργαλείων και Σύγχρονων ΤεχνολογιώνΧρήση ΗΥ & Διαχείριση ΑρχείωνΥπηρεσίες ΔιαδικτύουΑσφάλεια Πληροφοριακών ΣυστημάτωνΔιαδικτυακή ΣυνεργασίαΠληροφορικός ΓραμματισμόςΤΠΕ στην Εκπαίδευση
*9. Μέτρα πρόληψης και ελέγχου λοιμώξεων που σχετίζονται με χώρους παροχής φροντίδας υγείας* 

Επικαιροποίηση των γνώσεων που αφορούν τις λοιμώξεις σε Μονάδες Υγείας, τα δίκτυα επιτήρησης και ελέγχου αυτών, τους τρόπους εξάπλωσης αναδυομένων ή/και νεοεμφανιζομένων λοιμωδών νοσημάτων και τη σχέση τους με τη Δημόσια Υγεία.Μικροβιακή αντοχή και πολυανθεκτικότητα των μικροβίων, νεότερες διαγνωστικές μέθοδοι διερεύνησης αυτών. Ορθολογική  χρήση των αντιβιοτικών στο χώρο των Μονάδων Υγείας και στην κοινότητα και η επίδραση της στην αύξηση των λοιμώξεων.Κυριότεροι τύποι λοιμώξεων στις Μονάδες Υγείας και κατανομή αυτών ανάλογα με το χώρο νοσηλείας, τις ειδικές ομάδες ασθενών ή την υποκείμενη νόσο.Πληροφόρηση και κατανόηση του νομικού πλαισίου για το ρόλο, τις αρμοδιότητες και τη λειτουργία της Επιτροπής Επιτήρησης Λοιμώξεων.Τα μέτρα πρόληψης των Λοιμώξεων και τα εργαλεία συμμόρφωσης των επαγγελματιών υγείας, σε όλο το εύρος του περιβάλλοντος των Μονάδων Υγείας.Η επίπτωση των Λοιμώξεων στις Μονάδες Υγείας στη διασφάλιση της ποιότητας της φροντίδας υγείας και στο οικονομικό κόστος.
*10. Χρήση τεχνικών και εργαλείων προώθησης μέσα από τη χρήση μέσων κοινωνικής δικτύωσης (SocialMediaMarketing) με σύγχρονα εργαλεία και Mobile εφαρμογές* 

Ανάλυση και παρουσίαση επιχειρηματικών μοντέλων ιστοσελίδωνSWOT, Ανάλυση εσωτερικού και εξωτερικού περιβάλλοντοςΠεριγραφή έρευνας αγοράς και τα στάδια υλοποίησηςΤρόποι προβολής μίας ιστοσελίδας μέσω ενός ολοκληρωμένου πλάνου marketingΠροϋποθέσεις επιτυχίας μέσα από την χρήση Social Media MarketingΠαρουσίαση και ανάλυση του τρόπου αύξησης των Followers στα social mediaΑνάλυση ενός τακτικού πλάνου επικοινωνίας μέσα από τα Social MediaMobile εφαρμογές

----------

